# Anderson Cooper said [email protected] 1821 pt



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

At 1821 PT... Andersen Cooper of CNN, read life in a quote from a producer labeled Urgent. the following..
" bla bla bla....THe newyork city office of emergency management is expected to activate the emergency operation center in Brooklyn.. bla bla.bla....to track down anyone who may come in contact with Dr. Spenser
... bla bla..according to officials he did not self quarantine...according to the Same official thee doctor as we said took an UBER car to " boolin alleway.." in Brooklyn to his GF..bla bla .."
Puber Will start adding Ebola fees to
It's "partonlyees"....

The 1$ safe rider fee is scheduled to go to charity......

Uber will save the dolphins.. with our forced donations.


The important thing is that one of our fellow uberx driver might be dead in a few days... Plus all the innocent souls that rided along..

What should we do to protect ourselves and people around us.?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> What should we do to protect ourselves and people around us.?


To start? Common sense. See something. Say something. If you have any doubts about a passenger, dial 911 immediately.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

It is the fall.. everyone is sneezing..I only call 911 in case of an emergency.. serious emergency... 

Again.. what should we do to protect ourselves and people around us ?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

and Ive not been feeling very well in last two days... DAMN you Yankees!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

One of our fellow driver might DIE in a week....no one cares!_!...
What the F is IN u?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> One of our fellow driver might DIE in a week....no one cares!_!...
> What the F is IN u?


The Uber driver has a .02% chance of dying in the next month. 99.98% chance of living..


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> One of our fellow driver might DIE in a week....no one cares!_!...
> What the F is IN u?


Statistically, you have less chance of dying from Ebola than you do from getting hit by a meteorite. Where you your outrage over those damn meteorites!!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Statistically, you have less chance of dying from Ebola than you do from getting hit by a meteorite. Where you your outrage over those damn meteorites!!


What u saying is.... My own heart has more chances to attack and kill me than an African disease ..Ebola is not from Virginia it is from Africa!!..TRANSPORTED BY transporters..
Is it from Africa!!!!!!!!!"""


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Statistically, you have less chance of dying from Ebola than you do from getting hit by a meteorite. Where you your outrage over those damn meteorites!!


Whats the chance of getting hit by a Meteorite that's carrying Ebola?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whats the chance of getting hit by a Meteorite that's carrying Ebola?


0%! Unless it clipped a plane from West Africa on the way to some unfortunate sole.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Someone send me threatening irresponsible message...
I quoted a journalist live on tv...with exact time and words....didn't make words out of my ass.... 

Any opinions should be expressed in public..NOT private messages this is not a dating site


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

If the Uber driver got Ebola, the doctor was lying about the timing of his onset of symptom


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> One of our fellow driver might DIE in a week....no one cares!_!...
> What the F is IN u?


...YOU have a better chance of dying from faux indignation


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Chris Benoit has killed more North Americans than Ebola has. Fact


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly, I'm more worried about some drunken fool dressed up like a Dominos Pizza for Halloween, puking in my car, than me getting Ebola from one of these passengers. But can you imagine what that driver feels like today? It's bad enough that he has sold his soul to Uber to make a few bucks, but then to find out you carried some Ebola ridden dude around and are going to have to be on some sort of lock down for a month. ****, life's unfair! I wonder if Uber sent him a cut and paste e-mail to let him know his life is now in danger.
All seriousness......positive vibes, thoughts and prayers sent to our Uber brother in arms. Even when he comes up Ebola negative, his life is ****ed for the next month. Hey Uber..... If you read this. Step up and take care of this driver and his family ASAP. At the very least, he's out of work for a month.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Confirms That Ebola Patient Rode In Their Car And Tells Other Passengers To Stop Freaking Out About It*

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-dont-worry-if-you-rode-in-the-ebola-car-2014-10


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't see where Uber said, "stop freaking out about it". Don't get me wrong, I'll trash talk Uber and would be quick to jump on this one if it were true, but this sort of headline feels pretty malicious. As I read the article, it sounded like Uber acted appropriately or at least acted as they have been advised. Makes me wonder why The Business Insider would publish a false headline that makes Uber sound like a bunch of dicks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kalo said:


> The Uber driver has a .02% chance of dying in the next month. 99.98% chance of living..


Good health is just the slowest possible form of death...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Statistically, you have less chance of dying from Ebola than you do from getting hit by a meteorite. Where you your outrage over those damn meteorites!!


You won't believe Uber bs but you will believe government bs. Think about it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

This came at the _best_ possible time. /sarcasm It's been a very busy day for everyone from the bottom up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> One of our fellow driver might DIE in a week....no one cares!_!...
> What the F is IN u?


ALL of our fellow drivers might die in a week. What the hell are we supposed to do? Death = A temporary end to a temporary existence, get over it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Someone send me threatening irresponsible message...
> I quoted a journalist live on tv...with exact time and words....didn't make words out of my ass....
> 
> Any opinions should be expressed in public..NOT private messages this is not a dating site


You can "make words out of your ass?" I can play little tunes, but never learned to articulate.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> What u saying is.... My own heart has more chances to attack and kill me than an African disease ..Ebola is not from Virginia it is from Africa!!..TRANSPORTED BY transporters..
> Is it from Africa!!!!!!!!!"""


Where's Ebola from?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

pengduck said:


> You won't believe Uber bs but you will believe government bs. Think about it!


I have thought about it. I trust the government more than Uber. Pretty damn scarey isn't it?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You can "make words out of your ass?" I can play little tunes, but never learned to articulate.


I don't care me articulate or no

I don't have that complex.. Mr educated and words savy

What are you doing driving people at $1 a mile at less than minimum wage if you are so educated ?

What retired? between gigs?

Go get a career job...then

May beeee substitut tutor in that town called " sokdikville"

Have a good "sitonit"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Chris Benoit has killed more North Americans than Ebola has. Fact


Sad, but true.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I don't care me articulate or no
> 
> I don't have that complex.. Mr educated and words savy
> 
> ...


Okay....I think. On second thought, HUH??

I was making a joke, well I thought I was.

No, I'm not educated. Look at my childish, smart-ass posts on here. Are those the words of an educated man?

Actually, as of the latest rate cuts I do happen to be 'between gigs.' I'm headed to 'sokdikville' as we speak. Wait, where?

I always have a good 'sitonit.' I think - what's a 'sitonit?'


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Okay....I think. On second thought, HUH??
> 
> It was joke..me react fast... This is problem uber creat for me too many 4$ fares...
> 
> ...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Makes me wonder why The Business Insider would publish a false headline that makes Uber sound like a bunch of dicks.


Yeah, there's enough real headlines that makes Uber sound like a bunch of dicks.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

It's all good.  I think maybe a lot of us are a little stressed from Uber. I thought I was getting into something great, but it has left me disillusioned.

I really didn't mean to offend you. I save that for Uber!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Finally we found the person who watches Anderson Cooper. 

/mysterysolved


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

ok, so if an african lion is transported via meteorite from china to america with ebola, what are the odds that he will transmit sars to the american population via uber?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> ok, so if an african lion is transported via meteorite from china to america with ebola, what are the odds that he will transmit sars to the american population via uber?


Do you mean the lion is infected with Ebola, or he is traveling with another passenger named Ebola? What are the odds who will transmit SARS to the American people, the lion or his friend Ebola? I'll have to know the facts before I can take a wild guess.


----------

